

The Plan to Move an Entire Swedish Town - sergeant3
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/06/a-town-on-the-move/392078/?single_page=true

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731296)

